# Electronic Parking Brake Tool



## sammy-r (Jul 14, 2015)

Getting ready to do my rear brakes on a 2012 VW CC with electronic parking brake and don't have access to a VAG-COM. Has anybody used and had success with an electronic parking brake tool such as the Roadi EP21/EPB309 or Autel EBS301? I've searched but haven't found any reference to either of these.


----------



## kingsalami (Aug 9, 2015)

*Carista app beta or jumper wires*

There are two ways to release the E-brakes (without VAG-COM) that I'm aware of.
The Carista app ($20 for IOS or Android) *beta* version out now has this functionality built into it. You will need a wireless OBD2 dongle to communicate with the car. Less than $20 on Amazon.
Or...you can use jumper wires from your battery to the 2-pin connector on the E-brake motor of each rear brake. See Youtube for online How-To videos.


----------



## sammy-r (Jul 14, 2015)

Great. Definitely going to check in to the Carista app with the dongle. Thanks!


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*carista app*

I didn't know the carista App could release the rear brakes- my CC will need rear brakes soon


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

kingsalami said:


> There are two ways to release the E-brakes (without VAG-COM) that I'm aware of.
> The Carista app ($20 for IOS or Android) *beta* version out now has this functionality built into it. You will need a wireless OBD2 dongle to communicate with the car. Less than $20 on Amazon.
> Or...you can use jumper wires from your battery to the 2-pin connector on the E-brake motor of each rear brake. See Youtube for online How-To videos.


That app sounds cool. Much better than the battery method.


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Carista App*

Looks like the beta version will be able to do the rear brakes- I have that app so I just requested the beta version- i will let you know if it works when I get it


----------



## sammy-r (Jul 14, 2015)

I ended up running in to someone that had the Autel EBS301. I borrowed that and it worked perfectly so I never ended up trying the Carista app.


----------

